# Brushie's "art" thread



## Brushie (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey guys, some of this isn't necessarily 40K related but is an inspiration regarding what I plan to sculpt and put on the battlefield. [Just delete the thread if i'm not allowed to post non 40K art]

Just figured I'd dump any 40K or 40K inspired art on here for y'all to point and laugh at; if you have any questions about any of my stuff just gimme a yell and i'll do my best to use my people words and answer.

... I draw a lot of girls. Drawing girls is way fun. I also draw a lot of super gross daemons, grimdark and gore, but I don't know if I can post that here, would I have to tag it as NSFW?..

BUT I'm learning and branching out! I'm finding drawing spess mahreens and 'nids and all the other jazz to be super fun too- more posts of that to come when I actually finish something, so stay tuned!

A lot of these are also WIPs or abandoned, so if it doesn't look finished, it's probably not yet; I'm posting it anyway because fornicate the constabulary.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

you are putting some amazing skill on display here :victory:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Me likey, a lot better than my stick men pictures!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Keep it coming! :good:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Very epic! :grin:


----------

